# Fantasy Mapping Software



## roddierod (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone know of any software like Campaign Cartographer 3 that will run on FreeBSD or Linux?


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 18, 2013)

Quoted from FAQ for Campaign Cartographer 3:


> *Is CC3 supported to use on other platforms than Windows OS, like OS X and Linux?* *UPDATED!*
> 
> Native versions of CC3 for Linux and Mac are not in the pipeline, however, many users have reported successfully running CC3 under emulations - for example, Boot Camp for Mac OS X, and Wine and Crossover (with MS Runtime 2008) for Linux.



Give it a try http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9771.


----------



## roddierod (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks. Guess I have to install Wine.


----------



## ManaHime (Apr 21, 2013)

I have Campaign Cartographer working pretty well with Wine on FreeBSD.


----------

